# The Dead Of War



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Dead Of War*


*Chapter 1 - 'The Emperors Retribution'*


It was a cold morning and the wind was bashing up against the barracks walls, the corrugated iron sheets that were meant to provide some form of elemental resistance, but all of us inside the barracks could feel each gust of wind and it chilled us to the bones. I was woken up by the whaling siren that was stationed within each corner of the room; they were rusted cones of steel barely hanging onto the walls.

“Rise and Shine MAGGOTS!!! It’s your first day as real soldiers now MOVE! I want you all outside in 15 minutes” Bellowed Staff Sergeant Kane. His voice still sent shivers down my spine from training. He was morbidly harsh during training; he tore a recruits arm out of his socket just because he asked why. No one made that mistake again.

I got out of bed and made the sheets up. I looked around at my squad and they were all at peak fitness and they all still hadn’t recovered from the regulation hair cut. I chuckled inside at Higgson’s hair, he had an accident with the flamer in training last week and singed off half his hair.
I opened my dusty wooden drawers and pulled out my fatigues, no matter how much they were cleaned they the stench of sweat still clung onto them, they were a dirty khaki colour and they had a stippled camoflauge, the deep brown and blotches of sand gave the pants good camoflauge in most dirt world environments. I pulled them on and then grabbed my boots from underneath the bed; they were a hard leather boot with the 52nd Cadian Drop Corp insignia on the side. I pushed my feet into them and tide the laces. My shirt was the same style as the bottoms and my carapace plating was worn from previous owners, my name was burnt into it. Private Leon Valentyn, underneath my name and rank was a marksman badge from me coming top of my class in the shooting competition. The colour of the plating was a matt forest green and the sides were trimmed with a shadowy grey colour, I was a true soldier now.
I stood up from my bed and walked to the door of the barracks, it was withered and cracked frame was hardly hanging onto the iron walls. I opened the door and the handle was ice cold as if covered in liquid nitrogen. I shivered and then continued. I looked around the outside of the door and took in my surroundings because today would be my last day here before departing upon my first tour of duty. The sky was a musky ice blue and a string of clouds were all that lined the skies, the sun was dull and the light it threw onto the planet’s surface was yielding. I noticed a wave of darker clouds rolling in from the horizon; hopefully I wouldn’t be around much longer to feel the oncoming storm. 
The very few trees lining the military campus were decrepit with frost and the floors were dirty and covered in the filth of ten thousand soldiers. I turned around to see the legion of soldiers lining up before Staff Sergeant Kane and the companies commanding officer General Bellum; he was a well built man with a stern look about him not many of us had seen him before, he wore a large cloak that was pinned on both his shoulders, it drooped down over his front as well, it was a deep red and was lined with gold. He had a chest plate adorned with his victories and his many medals, as he stood in front of the platoon he pulled out a cigar and lit it up in front of us all. He took a large drag on the cigar and then let the smoke plume out of his mouth.

“Welcome to the Dead of War boys, today is the day you go from being worthless pieces of shit and become real men. Among the many of you there are some men from noble families, I do not give a shit about your heritage you are all the same to me, you are my fist at which I command under the emperor’s wrath. DO NOT FORGET THIS! If it is the last thing you hear before you die then that will give me satisfaction. You are my men and your Tour of Duty begins here TODAY!” Said Bellum as he blew the last of the smoke out of his mouth.

We were all lined up in a perfect formation, the whole company was just more meat for the grinder, the sound of uneasy breathing rolled through the ranks and a whistle from the wind tumbled overhead. I knew we were just a pawn in a bigger scheme of course. But when my home world came under attack by chaos I had nothing left anymore. I have nothing to lose. Those filthy heretics will burn under the Emperor’s fury. All the men in my squad were standing to my left and we were the Marksman’s Team; all of us topping the charts for accuracy in the range, I pushed the limits and I reached the top 100 shooters in the 52nd Cadian Drop Corp for this I earned myself the use of an exclusive sharpshooter rifle; it was a long barrelled lasgun with 3x zoom optical scope. My squad all had an extended barrel on there rifles, the standard IX Mars Pattern Lasgun was the rifle adopted by our company, it offered a slightly higher power shot at the expense of ammo and the time in between shots was slightly longer, it also fires a single shot for greater accuracy rather than the other pattern guns that fire in bursts or at an automatic rate of fire.

“Soldiers you will probably not come back from this war, I am not here to dishearten you but if you do falter in battle, you will be executed on the spot by a company commissar. If you are lucky enough to survive boys, you will be immediately deployed to another tour then you will certainly be able to prove your worth to the emperor” Sighed the General as he turned away and walked down off the podium, shortly after Staff Sergeant Kane removed the standard and follow the general.


I turned to my squad to see what to do, I was confused as to why the General turned away and Kane was now also gone. The only thing left in there wake was a creaking wooden podium. The wind was still strong and it chilled us all.

“Hey Valentyn, lets get going I think we are all meant to be at the transportation dock after gathering our gear” Said Higgson, his hair still made me laugh a bit.

“Aye, Ok guys we should get our rifles from the armoury and then quickly throw the essential gear into a satchel? Higgson come with me an we’ll get the Guns. The rest of you get the other things from in the Bunk Boxes ok?” I said with a tone of authority, I could get used to this.

I looked around before departing towards the armoury to sign out the guns; all the other soldiers in the company were heading back to barracks or making there way to the armoury just like us. The bustle of ten thousand men gave me a feeling of unease and I wasn’t particularly sure why. Maybe it was due to the fact half these men wouldn’t return. I can only hope me and my squad all come back in one piece.

“Sergeant Winters asked me to give you this Private” Said a courier who had somewhat sprinted across the courtyard to hand me this sheet. I thanked him and looked at him with a form of disrespect. This man had no confidence he was a spineless fool under the complete influence of the armies Senior Officers. He didn’t even wear standard fatigues he had a set of ‘fancy’ clothes on. 
“Ugh...Those couriers make me Sick Leon. So worthless aint they?” Said Higgson.
“Yeah, there a damn joke. They get paid triple what we do and they do shit!” I hastily replied. 

I opened the letter and it didn’t say much but as I was the current squad leader it was my duty to make sure my squad didn’t falter. The paper had a small saying in the centre of the stained paper, the imperial eagle was stamped in the top left and a series of numbers and dates were on the right. I breathed in and read the words of ‘wisdom’.

_“If I charge, you will follow me” 
“If I retreat, you will kill me”
“If I die, you will avenge me”
-Heed these words private; I see great things from you-

Sergeant Winters – Head of Recruitment_

As I finished the letter it brought a smile to my face and I closed it and put it in my trouser pocket. By this time me and Higgson had reached the armoury doors, a set of huge plasteel doors adorned with the 52nd Cadian Drop Corp insignia and the Imperial eagle rested just above the doors. There was a smaller door to the right and it had a small retinal scanner next to it and a card swipe for armoury staff; to the left of this the larger doors had a lever to open them. I pulled down the lever and a hiss of decompressing air rung out as the metal doors ground into action and they slowly opened up, the gears grinding went through me but I wouldn’t have to listen to them any more.
“Hey Steve, were here for our guns.” I said casually.

“One second Valentyn, just checking…yeh..Mm hmm... Ahh right yeah sure I’ll just get your guns now guys” Said Steve, he was the bases’ armoury technician and blacksmith. 

“Right just sign here you two, and just for the record I’ll let you sign for the rest of your squad” He winked and handed over a sheet of paper clipped to a cracked wooden board.
I took the pen and wrote down my squadies names and signed for there weapons.
_52nd Cadian Drop Corp- Marksman Squad- C Company
Private Leon Valentyn
Private Paul Higgson
Private Yuri Kladgrid 
Private Samuel Weather
Private Jarren Latice _
I handed over the sheet and Steve checked them over, shortly after he simply handed us 4 marks rifles IX Mars pattern and then my custom Marksman Rifle 3x Optical Zoom, oh how I love to gloat about it. A grim smile grew on my face and I picked up the guns and slung them over my back. Outside waiting for the Armoury stood the rest of the squad leaders waiting to get there weaponry. I grabbed Higgson and pulled us both into a run back towards the barracks; we were half way there when we looked up at a disturbance of noise in the sky, a gargantuan ship pulled down into the bases docking bays. It was most likely to be our transport; it was covered in an assortment of weaponry and its vector engines made it a fast moving Cruiser; most likely a Lunar Class. These monstrous ships can carry anything between one thousand imperial arms men to one million arms men. Its thrusters scarred the tops of the tallest towers and the sound caused a ringing of deafness in my ears. It was clad in metres of thick adamantium armour and was armed with several high powered lances and other weaponry. It had ‘The Emperors Retribution’ Painted on the under belly and on the side and the ship was completely adorned with golden eagles and symbols of the emperor. On a black background this made the Eagles stand out with a heavy contrast, gleaming with purity. The noise died down and the ship landed. Myself and Higgson headed back to the barracks once more. 

The ship landing reminded me of the ships ripping through my planet’s atmosphere and crashing down to the surface, hundreds of Dread claws spiralled down in a dramatic fashion, tearing into the ground and blasting debris up as there thrusters countered the landing. Dozens of chaos disembarked from the pods and they began to hail walls of precise bolter fire down upon innocent civilians. My father had passed away only days before the assault so I and my family were mourning in the family retreat. We all watched in amazement as the people we had known all of our lives were blown into pieces by the heretics. There flesh just tearing off there bodies and a wash of blood was covering the nearby walls and floors. Upon the impact most people were just being gouged in two by the high explosive bolter shells. There bodies slumping to the floor like dolls. I remember vividly what happened next. It hurts to think about it, but it helps at the same time my mind is torn between what to do. Lock it away or try and heal. My wife walked outside to see if she could help anyone herself, but she was turned on by those damn heretics, clad in blood red armour wielding huge bolter weapons, adorned with blades and spikes. They made me sick. 

“Leon you ok man? You look freaked” said Higgson with a true worry.
“Ahh nothing man, just thinking about things, yah know how it is” I replied
“Yeah man sorry, it slipped my mind, you’ll be fine” he claimed.
“yeah I guess” I finished

We reached our barracks. Barracks-Number 5. I can’t wait to see the back of this place, the rest of my squad were all assembled with the equipment outside.

The Base’s information system fired up and a voice played out of it with a rusty over tone.

“Could all soldiers please report to docking bay 1 to depart on ‘The Emperors Retribution’ Cruiser. Estimated time of departure for all units 45 minutes” informed the voice across the speaker. A screech rung out of the siren and then it fell silent.

Me and my men headed for the Docking bay and awaited transport to our first tour of duty.

“Good luck boys” Laughed Staff Sergeant Kane as he strolled passed us on his way to the docking bay as well. He was now wearing his full war gear, a power fist on his left bearing the triple chevron and crown for his rank. Although the power cords weren’t functioning at the moment. I could still see the immense amount of power this weapon offered him. In his right hand he held a hell pistol; he also wore heavier armour than the rest of us. Our simple flak armour only had a few plasteel plates covering us. He on the other hand had several plates covering his chest and a layer of 5 plates on top of each other on his shoulders. 

I had reached the hangar doors moments after SSGT Kane, I opened the doors and looked inside, I was in awe of how many soldiers stood in file formation waiting to gain entry to what was likely to be there transport to death. I took up position in line with my team and we waited.




*Chapter 2 - 'The Calm Before The Storm'*

We had been onboard the Cruiser now for several hours and the ships hosts had taken me and my squad to our room. Room 5024, Fifth Floor sub-section Delta. 
“Ain’t exactly home Valentyn but it’ll do hey?” Smiled Higgson 
“Yeah sure Higgson, I mean the beds aren’t exactly comfortable, but what do yah expect” I replied
I looked around the room and it looked similar to an imperial prison, it made me shiver a bit. It was unnerving to say the least. The walls were dirty and the iron plating was rusted. The beds were stacked up to the ceiling, bolted onto the walls in a crude fashion. The floors were made of carbon and that was just as dirty as the walls and everything else in this gritty little room. We all got into the bunks and locked the rifles up in the gun cabinet. There was a small table towards the right side of the room, directly opposite to the beds stood a small bronze statue of the Emperor, holding his blade in both hands and standing strong. 
“Sleep well boy’s, its going to be a rough few weeks on this ship, so we need all the rest we can get” I said to my squad as I drifted into the deep sleep I had longed for over the past few weeks. But as I dropped off my nightmarish past began to haunt me again, flickering images of pain and suffering were penetrating the very surface of my mind. The imagery started at the point when my wife had walked outside to see what she could do to help everyone outside, in the disarray she was gunned down by the chaos scum. I watched in horror as the woman of my dreams was slain before me by the Emperor’s enemies. My mother ran out of the house screaming at them calling them every obscenity she could muster and soon after she did so, the largest heretic within the group stood a foot above the rest and his armour was the deepest black and it was covered in silver scripture and glowing chaos runes. He carried an enormous glaive in his right hand and a bladed combat pistol in the other. He stormed over to her, she was frail in her old age and he put his pistol in his holster and pushed the handle of his glaive in the ground so the blade was protruding out of the now bloodstained ground. He roared at his men to cease fire and make there way to the pick up point. He turned to give my mother a look that could slay a daemon, and then he glanced at me hiding behind a torn curtain in the top window of our family home. He Smiled. Grappling my mother round her neck with his bladed fingertips and the weight of the gauntlet nearly choked my mother instantaneously but before she could choke he grabbed her leg and threw her over his glaive, she was torn in two and her blood funnelled everywhere as her body slid down the huge chaos blade he pulled it out of the ground and tossed her body aside, she hit a nearby wall with an unnerving thud and crack. You couldn’t see her blood though through the rest of the fallen. A single tear rolled down my cheek and crashed down to the floor below. The chaos scum laughed and broke into a run after his team. 
I walked down stairs and grasped my autogun and wandered outside onto the blood soaked earth. I looked over the hills and saw several chaos crafts lifting from the ground and roared into the darkened sky. I went lower to the ground and began to sneak around to the local docking bay. Slowly creeping I walked straight past the two corpses of my loved ones and went straight towards the bay. I looked up at a heavy noise crushing my ears and was horrified to see a beam of energy a thousand times the size of an imperial tank rippling down towards me, chaos was annihilating the world and I didn’t know why. The searing heat started burning my skin and I broke into a run towards the bay. Everything went white and then darkness.

I woke up from the painful nightmare and cracked my head on the bed above. Sweat was pouring from my forehead.
“AHH my damn head” I shouted as I hit the metal bars of Yuri’s bunk.
“What is it Leon, this best be freakin’ good man I was having the best dream about , ah never mind what about but this best be good” Said Higgson with sheer frustration.
“Sorry man I was having that nightmare again, I’m going for a walk around the ship guys I’ll be back soon don’t worry ok?” I replied.
I got out of bed and pulled on my plain black fatigues and tied up a pair of running shoes. I slowly walked out of the room to avoid waking up anymore of my team and then locked the coded door. I headed towards the ships cafeteria; the noise of my shoes tapping the metal sheets began to give me a headache and really start to get on my nerves. I got to the cafeteria and walked over to the counter and asked for my favourite food, they sadly didn’t sell Khatjia; this was a meal developed on my home planet and it had been my favourite food since birth. Instead they served me some semi warm gruel and a lump of bread. I pulled up a seat and began to eat my food at the greasy bar. The cook, well if a cook is what you could call him, he smiled at me as I tucked into my gruel, it tasted like slime but I was so hungry I just ate it. I finished it and sat around for a few hours. My days from there on were similar apart from the nightmares weren’t happening anymore, this was a major relief as I actually got some rest. It was the third week aboard the ship and our journey was to end today. 

“Men get your things ready were about to land, this is Staff Sergeant Kane and I want you all assembled one hour before we land. So get your rest and get ready” called the SSGT across the microphones in all the rooms. 

My team were all ready and kitted up. We had a joke before making our way through the hollow bowels of the gargantuan cruiser; the steam was hissing out of cracked pipes and the floor was shaking as the hole of C Company marched towards the assembly hanger inside the cruiser. Petroski from the support squad sprinted passed us and he was holding another mans pants; laughter was ringing out of him. Then suddenly another man completely dressed bar his pants ran past him shouting out how unfunny Petroski was. 

“What and ass hey. I mean if you did that to me Valentyn I would kick the hell outta you man” Said Higgson
“If you think you could take me on Higgson then I’ll let you try “ I laughed at him and smiled. 
“You can both shut up, because I would take you both on ha-ha” Jested Yuri,

I shook my head and carried on down the corridor, we eventually reached the massive bay doors, they were already open and the hole of C Company was beginning to take position inside the belly of the beast. I jogged over into line with my team and we stood in wait. About half an hour later the microphones powered up and then out came the stern voice of Kane.
“You getting dropped sooner men, hook up your grav-chute because your going in hot and you have fifteen minutes to get ready because the floor your standing on is gunna open and your dropping out of the ship. It’s a five hundred foot drop but I’m confident in your ability to do it. I will be joining you on the ground. Good luck” The microphone was silenced and then C Company was bustling as they equipped grav-chutes.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

next chapter, 
we demands it!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Exitus Acta Probat said:


> next chapter,
> we demands it!


Soon my friend


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 3 - 'The Drop'*

The drop was no more than three minutes away now and the adrenaline was flowing heavily through my veins. A feeling of nauseia followed the adrenaline. Everyone was lined up ready bar a few exceptions. Petroski from Support had barely clipped his chute into its harness when the floor started to make awkard noise. It was the sound of all the underbolts sliding from the secure position allowing the drop holes to open safely. A small rumbling made me nervous, aswell as the whole company. 
"5..4..3..2..1" sounded the internal microphone.
One by one the floor panels started falling in canon. Whole sections falling into the battlezone below. The panel below my teams feet shook and then flung open. The adrenaline didn't help the extreme feeling of nausiea that hit me as my stomach lifted into my chest. We began our freefall to the ground below, we all readied our marks rifles and began sighting out the enemy on the ground. Eldar Rangers were picking out men. 10'000 troops falling darkened the skies. 
"ARRGGG MY CHUTE WONT WORK MY CHUTE WORK!" screamed a poor guardsmen as his body flew into the cliffside, around fifteen guardsmen suffered a grim fate today, there bodies slamming into the floor and the jagged cliffside. A huge set of lance batteries on the cliffside prevented 'The Emperors Retribution' from landing and deploying the armoured company. 
A crackling noise sounded in everyones earpiece and then the voice of Kane spoke
"All men deploy Drop Grenades and then turn the ground to dust men!" he fell silent. The orbital drop grenade was a small fragmentation device that had a propulsion system built into it which meant the device would hit the ground and decimate the enemy before we hit the ground. We all set our Orbital drop grenades and then they were followed by a hail of accurate las fire that ignited the ground, the constant red flashes gave a feeling of rage. The huge Pulse batteries were incinerating thirty men at a time, turning them into nothing. As the flourescent beams ravaged the company my team and i hit the ground and moved into cover, Shrieking cannons mounted on flying enemy armour sawed off limbs and carved bodies in half as they engaged the platoon. These Cannons weilded with deadly accuracy by the Xeno tank gunner and it began laying down heavy suppressing onto us. The drop zone was littered with flames and corpses both enemy and ally alike. Around three hundred men survived the fall all taking cover behind the scattered rocks and outcrops. A set of heavy weapons was dropped with us, due to the support team being completely wiped out in the drop there was my team and half of Bravo platoon left. Our Platoon sergeant was K.I.A. I assumed the role of C platoon corporal. 
"We need to get to those weapons and take out the grav tanks, theres a set of heavy bolters and a missile launcher. Bravo if you can distract them we can get those weapons and finish off those bastards!" i yelled over the noise of cannon fire.
"Got it" replied B platoon. within an instant a squad of ten men moved over towards the heavy bolters, but the keen eyes of the eldar quickly sighted them and began churning out mono molecular shards of metal at deadly speeds. It sliced through there flesh and gave us a gory display. One man managed to slide behind a bolter shield and cock back the firing lever, but as he moved his hand towards the trigger the cannons shredded the shield and a shard ripped through his abdomin and his throat, his blood sprayed everywhere, spewing out of his neck like an exploded can. Myself and Yuri sprinted over to the missile launched whilst bravo company provideda distraction and we pulled up the two man missile launcher and let loose a Armour penetrating Krak missile. It spiralled magnificently towards the side of the Grav tanks hull. Upon impact it pierced the outter hull and exploded the generator on the left side of the tank, flipping it over in a flaming ball ofdestruction. It slammed into the otehr grav tank crushing it. In the tanks wake no enemy held ground. 
"Form up men i want a head count!" i shouted to the other men. No NCO remained now so i assumed the position of the company sergeant.

"Sir we have secured the drop zone, we are now moving upto the lance batteries, we have limited supplies left and are runnign low on ammunition sir. I am going to disable to firing mechanism so you can fire a salvo of hell fire at the co-ordinates to eliminate the guns from coming back online" I radioed in to 'The Emperors Retribution'
"Roger that Valentyn, i am promoting to your assumed position soldier. your proving exemplry at your job, when you gain contact with us again. out" replied Kane.

"Ok men you heard the SSGT, im now your NCO so form up were heading out to disable the Lance Battery" i told my men now under my command.

They all stood firm and ready for anything. Armed with there lascarbines and attached bayonets they were lined up strong and proud men of the imperium, armoured in cadian flak armour. The drop was a success now alls that was left was to destroy the lance battery.
The men gathered spoils and we began marching up the ominous cliffside towards the lances. 

"Higgings, Yuri up front with me. Theres no time to mourn for weather or lattice. Lets move out!" I bellowed as i broke the company into a fast march

 More to come  any advice for the next chapter?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

No comments or advice?


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

advice from a guardsman's perspective...
if this is their first drop, though they may have received training/looked at identification silhouette cards, they still wouldn't cleanly id everything being thrown at them. make it a little more vague....
coherent beams of light sweeping men from the skies vs/ lance batteries
Flying enemy armour engaging entire platoons with shrieking projectiles that sawed off limbs vs/ Falcons firing shuriken cannon....
after action info can be worked in, slowly as the ground campaign develops...or a vocabulary/synopsis of technologies for the un-initiated.
I like the Orbital Grenades, cool!

too much detail can harm, so look to trim a bit of 'vocab' fat where you can as well.

I am enjoying the read, waiting for next!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 4 -Strike hard-*


The unit was moving as fast as possible up the cliffside path, the ground beneath our feet rumbling and falling a hundred foot to the ground. The men barely keeping the footing on the dirt. 
We all moved up behind cover just near the Lance Batteries. 

"ok i need a team to use the last remaining demo charge on the main Generator and then each section will have to disable the individual guns with Krak grenades" i called out to the remaining soldiers. We numbered less than a hundred now. 

Thirty men stood up to the challenge of the main generator and they checked there ammo and readied themselves. A few men snapped off there adrenaline needles and injected themselves.

"Sir ammo is low, what are we meant to do?" askeda nervous soldier. Now as the platoons acting sergeant i replied sternly.

"Attach bayonets lads, this is gunna be tough"
Higgins grinned and slid his bayonet onto his rifle.


"READY!!" yelled Higgins.

Yuri clicked off his latch over his blade and drew his familys traditional blade, a thick curved blade which was decorated with his families military history.

"Gunna cut those bitches, there gunna pay" laughed Yuri.

The soldiers were ready and A team were assigned the generator as there mission myself, Higgins & Yuri strapped all our grenades together and attached a dried log to create a highly lethal and extremely explosive bomb. 

Team A stood infront ready to perform what could be called a suicidal charge, all te men counted from three via helmet mics. 
"3..2...1...CHARGE!" 
As those words sounded in my ear, a surge of adrenaline kicked in and everyone broke into a sprint up the remainder of the hill.

The Enemy were covered in tan coloured rags & cloaks. Black barrelled rifles wrapped in desert foliage shrieked as blades flew from them. Fifteen enemies defended the frontal barriers; sandbags plated in ceramite shields providing the defenders a substantial devensive position. With precise fire the Xeno cut down seven guards from A team. Blood spewing from there adrenaline filled bodies, the cries and screams of battles made The 52nd Fight with more ferocity, as if all joined. We fought as one. Pushin forward with massed lasgun fire, the day turned red and the defenders incinerated in hell's fury.

"MOVE UP!!!!!!!" 

Men jumping over the barriers to there deaths from yet more cloaked assailants. 
I moved upto the sandbags and pulled the pin on the explosive, counting to myself i threw the bomb thirty feet and then a white flash blinded us all, a thunderous crack followed and then flames rippled as the first lance battery was destroyed along with its gunners and a large portion of the Xeno.

A team sprant at the Generator firing there lasguns, taking down several of the defenders, suddenly all teh guns stopped rattling with pure las and they discharged there clips. They grasped there rifles like spears and flung themselves into close combat with the Eldar.

Myself and Yuri moved up to assist them whilst Higgins layed down some supporting fire with a mounted cannon.
"Chew on this fuckers!!" said Higgins as he began cutting the scum in two. 
Yuri jumped at an unsupsecting enemy and he carved through its armour like a hot knife through butter, it slumped to the ground and he severed its throat. He roared and spat on the coorpse.

All the units were now engaged in close qaurter combat, through a few reasons. Limited ammunition, Fury & pure faith. But one enemy stood out from the rest it was not cloaked and was clad with Indigo blue armour, and a white helmet on which was a yellow and black plume. It turned to look at me and then drew a blade which sung like a whistling wind. 
Higgins was aiming directly at the it but with immense dexterity it was dodging the rounds, and flipping and rolling it looked like an art form then it powered itself into a leap towards me, shrieking in foreign profanities it struck down with its blade and i began a series of dodges with my rifle the blade ran along my abdoman.
"ARGG!" 
My rage took over and i struck the scum in the face with the butt of my rifle and then spun it around to pierce its chest the grinding noise of its flesh churning as i pushed the bayonet point further and further through its chest, the knife point twisting and then a final thrust pushed the knife head out of its back. 
The helmet fell from its head to reveal a pale skinned darked hair humanoid with elf like ears, blood pooled in his eyes and dripped out of his mouth, he coughed and fell down.
"HELL YEAH LEON!" celebrated Higgins. 
I grasped my stomach and applied pressure before pulling a field bandage from my side pack and wrapped it tightly around the wound. 

Looking up from my near fatal combat i was shocked by the gruesome image that lay before me. Eight men form A team stood gloriously over there fallen foes. There rifle bayonets sticking from the blood stained ground. 

I sighed a sigh of relief as no enemy remained. Yuri ladened heavily with spoils of war, armour plating, a shabby cloak and a Xeno dagger. HE smiled at me and then pulled out a smoke. 
Higgins ran over and formed up then rallied the remaining soldiers. Now numbering less than twenty. two men stading at the generator setting up the make shift explosive on the generator. With all our foes vanquished we coulddestroy the main generator and call in air support to saturate the plateux with hellfire rockets. 
"Charges set, blowing in ten sir" called out the combat engineer as he ran to cover. Behind the engineers we all followed them to cover. Soon after a large sonic explosion racked my ears. Debris and gore flew off the edge of the cliff and stones showered. 
"Sir the platform generators have been disabled, we are ready for Air support" i radioded in over the vox system.
"Vulture gunships are moving on your position, E.T.A Fifteen minutes guys be outta there" replied the ships ordanance captain.

"MEN LETS ROLL" I shouted, as i pulled what could be called nothing more than a squad together and ran ack to the base of the cliff. 

"Good job men, Fear is only as deep as the mind allows it to be! I'm proud of the way you performed. The cruiser has landed about five miles off the cliff base." i said to the troops as we continued to the base.

All assembled in rank and file. We awaited air support to vanquish the Lance batteries. A few minutes later five rocket ladened vulture gunships roared overhead before unleashing an impressive salvo of hellfire rockets onto the plateux. A god like explosion shook the earth and a huge plume of fire rose up into the sky, the battery was destroyed and we could now begin our move towards 'The Emperors Retribution'. Alls that stood between us now was a vast wasteland of mines and unbearable heat.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

nice, gotta love a bayonet charge!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> nice, gotta love a bayonet charge!


haha thanks lawrence96  so you enjoying the read so far then?


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah, i'm loving it! though i thought that being issued a marksmans lasgun he'd be doing some sniping, maybe muttering prayers to the emporer like in saving private ryan. but yeah i'm loving it!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> yeah, i'm loving it! though i thought that being issued a marksmans lasgun he'd be doing some sniping, maybe muttering prayers to the emporer like in saving private ryan. but yeah i'm loving it!


hes ran out of ammo  the company is low on supplies


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Chapter 5 -Memoirs of a lifetime-

Moving through the vast expanse of the desert me and the lads were bored out of ourminds. Continuous whistles of the wind nagging at us. the sand brushing up against our faces. The Course sand scratched my face, in a sandstorm this sand would grind the flesh from a mans bones. Yuri was laughing it up because the sand was doing next to nothing to him in his pillaged cloak.

I pulled my scarf up over my face and re adjusted my goggles. The rest of the men followed closely behind myself, Yuri & Higgins as we lead the way.

To pass the time as we trecked towards 'The Emperors Retribution' i began remeniscing about my time spent on my home planet before the chaos invasion. I was wandering through the local wood near my families retreat, the trees were green and the birds were singing. My wife collected exotic fruits for supper and my mother cared for out spices & herbs. That evening was filled with laughter and good memories. As i came back to reality a smile rested on my face and Higgins was staring at me in confusion.

"What the hell you thinking about man, there nothin to smile about here?" asked Higgins inquisitivly.

"Just the past man, you know how it is." i replied.

As i went to bitch slap Yuri to stop him looking so happy with himself because me and Higgins always loved wrecking his day. A glinting of what looked like a snioer scope caught my attention. The flashing stopped when i looked in the direction. It was coming from a rocky outcrop about a mile off. The cruiser was no more than a mile or two away. It could be a recon team from the 52nd or an Eldar sniper group. 

"Higgins watch your back man, tell the rest of the guys i don't ant anymore casaulties. Enough bloods been shed today" i whispered.

"Gotcha" he replied before turning around and acting out my orders. 

All the men closed the gaps and we began moving faster towards our destination. Around a hundred metres near the outcrop i noticed a shimmering outline and a flickering blue field. Then a flash followed by a sonic crack pierced the silence and a round smashed into a troopers head, an epic explosion of blood splattered out from the entry point and a shower of gore ripped out of the exit.

"SNIPERRRR..MOVE UP AND GET INTO COVER!!!" i yelled as i ordered the troop into covers .They sprant towards a nearby boulder and began reloading there guns with what little ammunition remained. Everyone was in cover now readying themselves. 

"AHKKKKKKK" yelped private Martell as he pulled the pin from his grenade and flung it over head before standing up and wasting the remainder of his clip in the enemies direction. The snipers shot the frag mid-air and then moved position. 

"Get the fuck down you ass hole!" 

Sweat was pouring down my forehead. We were pinned. Alls that was running through my head was how this could be the end. 

"This is Sergeant Leon Valentyn of the 52nd Drop Corp, we are in need of armoured backup. We are pinned by two enemy snipers and cannot move, one soldier is K.I.A, theres nothign we can do, we are low on ammunition..." i radioded over the vox but the transmission cut off as the sand storm picked up and cut off the signal.

The rounds were pinging off the rocks, we were all completely screwed.

Fifteen minutes on and a faint rumbling sound brought joy to me and the men. Soon a cannon let loose a torrent of hell upon the outcrop blasting any foe into oblivion. The mighty lumbering behemoth rolled closer and its heavy bolter shattered the remaining parts of the outcrop to dust. No foe remained.

"This is knights vanquisher, the area is clear boys come on out" sounded inour ear pieces. We all came from cover and looked in awe at the armoured god before us. Three tanks, two battlecannons and a vanquisher armed the warlords. We mounted up on the sides of the tank and rode back to the Cruiser.

As we dismounted General Bellum & SSGT Kane stood on the top of the ramp surrounded by elite Stormtrooper bodyguards. The aura around these soldiers was amazing. But they were just Glory boys with Big toys.

"Welcome back boys, you are the creme'de'la'creme of my glorious army and you are all recieving supplies before you get shipped off to the nearby city of Laresh, we thought it was desolate. but recent reports indicate heavy Xeno activity and the Emperor wants this planet as his own. With our newly obtained air superiority we can provide you all with exclusive support via Vultures and Marauders" these words rolled of Bellums tongue as he took a drag on his trademark cigar. Each time we saw him he had a dark brown cigar with a single gold ring around the centre. Dark smoke fell from his mouth as he smiled.

"Valentyn get here now!" Shouted Kane.

Terrified i speed marched upto the SSGT and stood to attention.

"Sir!" followed by a salute i waited for his words.

"For your bravery and effective battlefield leadership skills in the previous mission i am hear by promoting you officialy. Congratulations Sergeant Valentyn. You've earned your stripes" said Kane before handing me a tab of cloth with the Sergeants insignia on it.

I saluted and moved back to the front of my squad.

We all marched into the belly of the beast once again to re-arm before the upcoming battle.

This was the calm before the storm.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Any suggestions for the upcoming battle in laresh?


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah, a treck through some sewers to flank a xeno position with some sniping goodness added in! Or maybe a bit of SSGT Kane powerfisting some dudes! Or possibly Valentyn coming face to face with the chaos forces who killed his family!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> yeah, a treck through some sewers to flank a xeno position with some sniping goodness added in! Or maybe a bit of SSGT Kane powerfisting some dudes! Or possibly Valentyn coming face to face with the chaos forces who killed his family!


answering the questions above. In due time he will face his nemesis 

He also goes to the barracks and finds a nice shotgun and discards his lasgun for the mission in the city. might have another sniper?

SSGT kane powerfisting........


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

pretty good ste, you should kill off one of the main characters for dramatic effect.




lawrence96 said:


> Or maybe a bit of SSGT Kane powerfisting some dudes!
> 
> 
> > .......powerfisting some guys ?????!!!!!!:shok:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Chapter 6 -Return of a Nightmare-

Inside the huge adamantium God my remaining men re-armed themselves in the ammo room whilst myself and Yuri went to the armory to see what equipment we could 'borrow'.

Walking down the veins of the ship our boots clanking on the corrugated iron floor, it was blackened with time and the walls were no better. As we neared the armory a shiver ran down my spine as it did from time to time when something bad was on the brink of happening.

The armory was filled with smoke from Quartermaster Larkson's habit. He Was dis-membered on tour years before even SSGT Kane joined the Company. He had wirey robot arms and his left leg was amputate to the knee. As we walked in through the automated pressure doors he swivelled around on his chair and snapped in a croky voice.
"Whatcha boys want. You ain't got no business here?"

"Just some extra equip for the upcoming mission Lark"

He scowled and turned his back to us and moved over towards a new box of equipment.

"These is some new shit boys. Drum fed Auto shotguns. They use a special explosive round which delivers a higher grade of stopping power, the shot simply crushes through armour and flesh alike. Take one Heart boy" 

As i moved my hand over to the desk that lark had just slid the gun onto, his skeletal robotic hand grasped my wrist tightly before wretching out.

"But you've gotta let me take a look at your rifle? You bring back mine in tact you get your gun back? seems fair" His words were followed with lark spitting out a thick black saliva onto the floor.

"Deal"

I put my lasgun on the desk and pushed it across towards the Quartermaster. Then i picked up three drum mags and slid them into my satchel before grabbing the carbon coloured assault shotgun and leaft the armoury. 
"Time for a change eh Leon?" 
"Yeah, give it a try" i replied.

We went to the ammo room to meet up with Higgins and the rest of the squad. 
"Double rations Leon, freakin' awesome!" laughed Higgins before tearing open the plastifilm packaging and demolishing the contents within. I grabbed a freshly charged laspistol clip and clipped some fresh grenades to my webbing.

After getting something quick to eat we move outside onto the searing desert plains and stood in position.

"Sergeant as a 'gift' you and your squad which has been 'refilled' with two veterans. Private Atlas & Private Taren. There waiting in the back of the Valkryie, your going in in ten, so get suited up and be ready" said SSGT Kane

The interior of the Aircraft was cool and the interior metalwork was well manufactured. The ramp closed and the engines rumbled into action and the crack of turbines spinning echoed inside the cavity we were strapped into. The craft lifted off the ground and shot off towards the nearby city. There were 2 other carriers one containing the SSGT & the General. The other Housed there elite cadre of stormtrooper bodyguards. We rocketted towards our destination. Intel reports indicate a eldar Webway and heavy armour. 

The rest of the company were moving in the Chimera armoued transports, either in or atop them. The leman russ' lead the armoured column.

As we neared the ruined city, teh devestation wasn't mearly Eldar. Tower blocks scorched and lying in ruin, girders melted and hanging twisted across the streets. Craters scattered across the roads, varying from 4 metres to 15 metres wide. There were charred remains lying in ditches and bodies speared with metal rods. The cadavers were lining the streets. Only one word could describe such an atrosity. Chaos.

Static crackled in everyones ear piece before the voice of the lead pilot spoke in low gothic.

"I see thirty maybe forty sets of enemy armo, were screwed. But the gateway thing its glowing sir? what should we do?" 

"Pepper those bastards!" replied Kane

"Rodger that sir!" 

Just before the lead pilot could unleash hell a scream rippled thropugh teh comms link. As soon as it happened we looked out of the side porthole and saw a glowing Xeno rising from the ground and an arc of lightningh struck the craft. It exploded in an incandescent flare of purple and blue. The Craft plummeted down into the ruins of Laresh before a plume of dust and fire rose up from the crash site.

"PEPPER THE FUCKERS! I GAVE YOU A DAMN ORDER" roared Kane

The rocket pods on the under wing of the two remaining insertion crafts began shooting the incendiary fury rockets into the Xeno position. But before the rockets could hit ther target a slither of blue energy wrapped around the bone archway of the portal before a blue orb flashed. In an instance all the armour and troops were gone. All that remained in the wake of a mighty army was the spellcasting witch and a group of around twenty bodyguards clad in the same armour and bearing the same plume of the enemy at the batteries.

Our craft began to circle and the rockets scattered up into the air and a spider web of smoke trailed behind them before there smashed down into the archway. The explosion caused a whirlwind of dust and debris to rush over the Xeno filth. The lightning crackled from the witchesfingertips and lash out from the dust cloud. Missing the Generals craft and ours alike.

The armoured spearhead arrived and surrounded the Eldar. Each of the Six russes opened there hatches before black fatigued gunners emerged and pulled back the shooting lever on the Heavy stubbers.

"Fire when ready" Ordered Kane via the Vox system.

And as if hte word of the Emperor himself the barrels of the guns turned white hot as they churned out huge 50 .cal rounds. They blasted through the flimsy Xeno armour and the tight body guard circle turned into a red mist. Until the Witch dissappeared in a flash of light. Then one of the Leman Russes exploded from the inside, a shockwave of red energy blasted the plates off and the gunner was ejected into the air. In canon the five other russes followed a similar fate. Our armoured support was crippled and in another intense flash of strobe like lights the Eldar leader teleported infront of the infantrymen surrounding her, before surrounding herself with a protective bubble. Kanes valkryie was circling at a dangerously low height. The rampart opened up and he grasped onto the support beam. 

The guard began to hold there heads as the witch began chanting evil spells, a mindwar was happening, blood lines trickled from there eye and ear. Screams of agony were followed by flailing guardsmen that writhed in pain. 

She focused her energy away from the bubble for a second and when her defense was down, Kane did something none of us expected.

"ARGGG!" bellowed Kane as he through himself from the back of the aircraft before streakingthrough the sky like a comet. He opened the massive robotic fingers on his powerfist and he slammed into the eldar heretic. She was crushed into the ground ina gorey display of flesh and blood. Her crippled corpse shook a little as the life slipped out of her body. Kane pulled the flag from his back and thrust it through her chest before yelling at the top of voice a prayer to the Emperor.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Now that's a power fisting! can i get a woop woop for SSGT kane?

excellentas always my good sir, can't wait to see that shotgun put to use!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

woop woop

nice writing ste, looking forward to the rest of your work


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

There is more to be done in llaresh yet my friend  the eldar dissappeared for a reason  there's a hint in the middle of the chapter & the chapter name as to what happens


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 6-2*

The Platoon formed up around Bellums landed craft. Kane pulled a small rag from his satchel and started wiping the gore from his gauntlet. 

"Grab the Sandbags from the Chimeras and set up defensive positions" called out Kane before escorting the General from the rear of his Valkryie. 

My team stood outside our craft waiting for orders. Within fifteen minutes of the area around the destroyed webway was fortified with sandbags, heavy stubbers and a series of quickly built trench's.

"Sergeant i want you and your team to move towards the co-ordinates of the crashed valkryie carrying Team Alpha" Kane handed me a data slate and walked off towards the command section of the defensive position.

I relayed the information back to my squad before we embarked on foot through the scorched streets of Laresh. The genocide was now more apparent. Corpses laying crunched against walls, there petrified arms clenched around there stomachs. The stench of blood hung in the thick air of the comfines of the city. We moved in perfect timing. Taking each piece of cover one by one. Leading the group i grasped the foregrip of my shotgun with a vice like grip. Atlas & Taren weilding there own auto-guns; Knights Terra pattern S-systems, there rifle used a large aliber bullet to punch a hole through even the toughest carapace.

We had been taking ground now for around an hour before we came across a survivor. A small child walked from the shadowy depths of Laresh, soaked in the crimson Ichor that ran through his very veins. Sobbing and calling out for his mother and father. Atlas Started to sprint over to the child before i grabbed his shoulder.

"No, it might be a trap. Stop were you are kid, i will not hesitate to shoot"
"But i ju..st wa...nt my mum...mm..my and da..ddy" replied the small child as he wept a million tears. But he still continued on his path towards our team. I carryied on warning him but he wouldnt listen until i finally let off a warning shot. The fletchette from the cartridge left a flicker of fire in the small crater in the floor. He jumped back before screaming. The screech pierced my ears even through my helmet. 
"Whywouldnt you let me come to you!!!!" He yelped as his voice deepened menacingly, his body began rupturing and blood spewed from the tears in his muscle before a huge skeletal figure tore from the poor boys body. He was justa husk for the daemon. 
"Kill it!" 
The team took cover and began rattling shots off but they just pinged off the beasts thick skin. It took the shape of a giant man before roaring and lunging forward with its gargantuan hands at Taren, he screamed in pain as the monsters fingers tightened around his chest, A final breath pushed from tarens body before the pressure left nothing more than pulp in his body. The monster fuly clenched its fist and the privates head expoded in a sickening fashion.
I cocked my shotgun before charging at it and blasting the beasts thick skin with the qaurter masters special issue shotgun. The rounds just gouged straight through the daemons flesh, the smell of burning flesh hit me with nausea. The beast turne dto me and roared, a thick black ichor spat from its lips and splattered on my armour, I placed my foot on a rock and launched my self up to its height before pushing the shotgun in its mouth with one hand and blowing the giants brains across the street, the fragments of its jelly muscles spasmed as the flame from teh round melted them away. The heavy body fell with a great bang. The ground shook and i cocked my gun before pulling my squad together and moving on towards our destination. As we got further and further into the city the air became thicker and the light dimmed, The stench of death hung heavier over us and the bodies piled up higher and higher. What had happened here.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

BOOM! Headshot!

thats all i can say really, again excellent as always Ste
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> BOOM! Headshot!
> 
> thats all i can say really, again excellent as always Ste
> :clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
> ...


lol thanks  more to come but iv had to do chapter 6 in parts because im pretty buy atm. Doing my valkryie and work in an hour so it means i cna only do short bursts of writing. 

Any suggestions


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

maybe some more light hearted bits of a guardsmens life? like in the beginning of black hawk down when the rangers shoot the buffalo and then roast it back at the barracks?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> maybe some more light hearted bits of a guardsmens life? like in the beginning of black hawk down when the rangers shoot the buffalo and then roast it back at the barracks?


hmm sounds good, i might do a bit like that after this chapter ends. Any other suggestions????? Thanks for the interest to  its a good morale boost that someone likes it tbh. Makes me more determned to continue and finish the story


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

thats okay, glad to be of morale raising assistance!

maybe a bit more input from the general? playing guard really puts the emphasis on the chain of command (as you probably know) so maybe a few more tactical briefings rather then just Go that way and kill 'em!

When you finish this story you gonna do any sequels?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> thats okay, glad to be of morale raising assistance!
> 
> maybe a bit more input from the general? playing guard really puts the emphasis on the chain of command (as you probably know) so maybe a few more tactical briefings rather then just Go that way and kill 'em!
> 
> When you finish this story you gonna do any sequels?


yeah i definately am if this one goes down well  im trying to emphasise SSGT Kane giving alot of orders to them at htis point but in further chapters i want more command from Bellum


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 6-3*



The darkness slipped in across the dimly lit evening sun and the air became cold and a wind picked up. The air within the depths of the city were thick and choking. The impaled bodies became a regular occurance and did not disshearten myself or my men anymore. A distinctive trail of destruction was now visible from were the Valkryie had rocketed to the ground earlier. Thick black smoke funneled over the building two hundred metres down the road. The team moved up to the nearest building corner and peered around at the down craft. The crash site was littered with debris and assorted equipment. An arm hung from the edge of hte rear exit ramp. 
"Atlas Yuri secure the crash site and check for hostiles"
"Rodger that" 
The two troopers moved over to the crash site and with quick sweeping arcs checked for enemies. The small flames from the engine were dying down and the thick black smoke made it tough to breath. I struggled to catch my breath without my respirator.
"Respirators boys" I ordered over the intercom before i pulled my mask from my sidebag and strapped it to my combat helmet. The filtration system made the air feel clean and crisp. 
"Areas clear Sarge" crackled Yuris voice over the intercom.
We scoured the crashsite for survivors and found nothing. Our scanners picked up no lifesigns within the ship or in the surrounding area. 
Yuri and Atlas set down a heavy stubber they had removed from the cabin of the downed craft. Myself & Higgins pulled out the charred bloody bodies of the stormtroopers. There corpses battered and stiff from rigamortis. We laid them out and poured promethium over them as to incinerate the corpses so scavengers could not ravage there bodies.
As Atlas gathered the hot shot lasguns from the bodies and handed me the mens holo tags i left the dowsing to Higgins. Walking over to the cockpit i opened up the front hatch and detatched the flight box, the small data crystal emerged from the top of the flight box. I grasped it and slid it into the upper pouch of my webbing.

Clouds rolled over with the darkness and blacked out every ounce of light that was beaming in. 
"Sarge a storms coming" chuckled Atlas before cracking several glow sticks and scattering them around the crash site. Yuri did the same and so did Higgins. 
"Right we've got what we came for, ignite the bodies and lets make our way back" 
"Sarge the way back is gonna be shit hot? shouldn't we wait till sunrise?" questioned the new addition to our squad.
"are you qeustioning me?" i scowled back in return.

Atlas cowered and shook his head before walking over to the crashed Valkryie and sitting up against the hull. Yuri and Higgins Clambered ontop of shell and set up camp for the night. They took it in turns to keep watch as i sat in the cargobay and drifted into a deep needed sleep. Flashes of the heart breaking destruction of my home planet flooded my brain before a blank thought caught my mind. My mind rested once more.



As the streams of sunlight shone inside the cargohold of the crashed ship and bounced off the shiny metal interior. The light woke me in an instant. I stood up and walked outside to find the cindered remains of the stormtroopers and my three remaining troops ready to leave.
I stretched before pulling a dried food bar from my satchel and began chewing on the bland food.
"Sarge are we moving back to the set up?" 
"Aye private" i replied.
Retracing our footsteps through the ruined city we reached the base. Greeted with a warm Drop Corp welcome of barraging insults i marched to the command post and stood to attention before givinga sharp salute.
"Sir!" 
"At ease soldier, do you have the crystal?" Said Bellum with a mysteriously calm voice.
"Yes sir" I opened my satchel and slipped out the small indigo coloured crystal.
"Good job boy" 
I turned and walked outside to my squad.

"What are they?" sounded from a series of worried soldiers in the camp. I wondered before looking up at sky and looking at several huge metal cases spiralling down towards the camp, trails of flame caught the tips of these metallic coffins. Streaking like comets they plummeted into the ground. Dirt exploded up before smoke blew out and a creaking noise rung as the doors dropped open. Heavily Clad giants stormed out before raising there rune covered boltguns and unleashing hell. 
"FIREE!"
The general walked out of his tent in amazement before flicking off his cape and drawing a curved sabre that crackled with energy. He yelled before unclipping his boltgun cased in gold. Kane followed simarly with his powerfist and boltgun.
Heavy stubbers rattled off thousands of rounds, one in ten actualy piercing the huge giants ceramite armour. Covered in black plates lined with unspeakable symols a thick deep red goo poured from the bullet wounds but there bolt guns just continued to fire precisely, exploding several troops at a time. The general threw himself into dire combat with a heavily armed chaos warrior, a series of dodges a feint strikes confused the chaos warped beast, before a single slice decapitated the monster, blood ran across his breastplate and the ground, he lifted his bolt pistol and began shooting down more enemies, SSGT Kane doing his best to protect his master. Myself and my squad were blasting the heretics, for every one marine we felled they had destroyed twenty or even thirty guard in return. The Assault consisted of only around thirty Chaos marines and a single Commander who carried a huge bone coloured axe, a rams skull attached the back end of the blade and hundreds of skull markings were engraved into the edge of the pole. His armour more ornate and he had a large rack of spike on his back which held several trophies from ork heads to space marine captains helmets.

The barrells of our guns smoking like chimneys and the carnage causing momentary disturbia made us fight overzealously. I took down two, three, four warrior with my over powered shotgun. The shot just crushed through the armour and the fragmenting round turned the spawns of chaos' inside to goo. Black blood merged with the crimson and the stench of death gave the battle a stalemate feeling. around five Warriors stood gorund now blasting away at the cowering guardsmen that were meant to be manning the heavy guns. Shattered limbs and quivering bodies littered the sandbag defences, Muscle and bone alike dripping from wounds and the floor darkened with life. 

"CHARGE! I ORDER YOU TO CHARGEEE!!!!!!" roared the general before breaking into a run at the Commander, the blood flicking up from his heels and he was emptying clip after clip of hellfire round into the monsters chest, red ooze bubbled out of his battle wounds, SSGT Kane followed the general with a look of exasperation hanging onto his face. Bellum lunged at its chest, striking with zeal, puncturing the thick chest plate, in and out the blade plunged continously through the ancient suit of power armour the blood splattering on his face, screaming in archaic tones the monster dropped its great cleaver and fell to its knees, Kane crushed the skull of another warrior with his powerfist. 
I was dodgin blows from the beasts, his gauntlets lined with spikes and trimmed with ancent runes. The smell of blood and pungent death blew out of the grill the chaos warriors helmet. I pushed the barrel of my shotgun into his torso before pulling the trigger thrice. Blood and flame blasted out of his spine, before he rolled onto his side and blood pooled. Atlas and Yuri doule teamed one of the remaining hostiles with there bayonets, stabbing it into the ground. Three remained, Higgins yelped as his throat was torn out by a squad leader, the look of horrific pain froze on his face as his skin lightened and he dropped to the ground as his crimson essence stained hsi fatigues. I was crushed and as i turned to destroy the beast a single tear rolled off my cheek and crashed to the ground. Roaring i emptied the drum magazine. Thirteen shots ripped apart his armour and flesh. Incinerated flesh thrown over the floor and ceramite shards were everywhere. The final warrior was torn in half by SSGT Kane's heavy blows.

The battle was over but at what cost. Two hundred guardsmen slewn in vein. A bloody victory. A victory is not what i would call it. 
I took Higgins holo-tags and clipped them to my own. Nothing remained for me now. I had no one. Nothing.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

whao, very unexpected the attack and higgins dying. i like how you give your character believable emotions. not everyone a mindless killing machine so favoured by other writers.

Ste my good sir, you are a master of this story telling thing. I hereby promote you to Master Story Teller of the 85673957384538th Heresy Online Regiment!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> whao, very unexpected the attack and higgins dying. i like how you give your character believable emotions. not everyone a mindless killing machine so favoured by other writers.
> 
> Ste my good sir, you are a master of this story telling thing. I hereby promote you to Master Story Teller of the 85673957384538th Heresy Online Regiment!


Haha thanks XD lol. Any suggestions forthe next chapter i think i might do a skip into teh future thing? a few months maybe? or do you think that would be a bit naff?


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

hmmm, difficult to say, i've seen programs/read novels where its worked extremely well.
Some where its a matter of hours or days, some a matter of weeks and some either months or years. 

One good example (in my opinion) is how heros did it, show one character a look of the earth one year into the future, character then goes makes decisions to stop certain events and a new future is forged, rinse and repeat. So yeah maybe show valentyn a look of the future and he doesn't like it, maybe his grave or the imperium destroyed and he starts trying to change it? 

Heck maybe nick the begining of terminator, show necrons ruling a large part of the universe and humans being rounded up, while some resisting their efforts being led by an enigmatic leader *hint hint*?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> hmmm, difficult to say, i've seen programs/read novels where its worked extremely well.
> Some where its a matter of hours or days, some a matter of weeks and some either months or years.
> 
> One good example (in my opinion) is how heros did it, show one character a look of the earth one year into the future, character then goes makes decisions to stop certain events and a new future is forged, rinse and repeat. So yeah maybe show valentyn a look of the future and he doesn't like it, maybe his grave or the imperium destroyed and he starts trying to change it?
> ...



Sounds like an interesting concept for a sequel  a nice short story sequel anyway  

I might go forward a few weeks just so there off the planet now. Mainly because it will be boring for me to do a chapter on justclearing up bodies. 

Leon will begin to take more and more dangerous missions because he feels he has nothing left anymore. Eventually he gets a leak that the chaos lord that killed his family was situated in his personal ship above planet 'x' (not planet 'x' but a random planet). He gets sent off to do advanced weapons handling and grenadier training. Then he gets inducted into a young overzealousious inquisitors Stormtrooper retinue. The Inq leads his band off towards chaos, and coincidencly towards the chaos lord. The cadian 52nd assault the ship. only to be attacked back and well i leave hte rest to imagination


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds like a cool way to proceed, skipping the inevitable (and usually boring) clearing up and moving on to the next bit of story.

You've inspired me to try my hand at this story telling lark, put up the prologue already, do you mind giving it a look over?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 7 -A medal on my chest & a hole in my heart*



*2 Years after Laresh*


Holding the rank of Grenadier lieutenant was a bold title and one that i would have to prove myself worthy. Since Laresh i have been on three campaigns, surviving the most daring missions and slaying every enemy known to the imperium, the 52nd Drop corp's number dwindled as the severity of campaigns became more and more dangerous. Uponcompletion of my final campaign i was offered a chance to climb the promotional ladder. Upon acceptance i was sent to a remote world on which i completed seven months of grueling combat and training for the Grenadiers. I was augmented with a steroid gland to increase muscle capacity and a gland that secretes adrenaline at a more efficient rate to increase my combat highs and general battle field stamina.
Completing this i left the 52nd Drop Corp. Leaving behind all the nightmares and pain of losing my closest friend. Alls i had left was a Medal on my chest, a single medal. A sliver of tin with a brass pin and an inch of fabric, divided into black and white lines. A silver star hungr from it engraved with the imperial eagle. The words 'Terra Imperius' were engraved into the star.

Leaving the Cadian Drop Corp i was inducted into a young Inquisitors Retinue, Inquisitor Bellarus. He wore thick ceramite armour, it was a deep red and it was trimmed with a fine silver line. In one hand a Blade fused with his physic energy wriggled with power and in the other a bolt pistol encased in gold. He was set out for a grand career, something we had in common. Leading his grenadier cadre i was the officer in charge of tasking and leading the operations. Bellarus had a small retinue of two men, a warrior who wore heavy carapace armour and held a grave scar running over his face and an apprentice. Tall and lean he wore light flak armour and carried the inquisitors possesions. I couldnt see his face through the heavy hood that hung over his face. Nor could i identify Bellarus' face through the templar styled helmet, those green eyelets. There was something about him. I never trusted inquisitors but the money was better than in the Guard. 

_________________________________________________________________


"Ok boys we gotta make sure Bellarus ain't kicking our asses again after this mission, don't fuck up" i told the fifteen men standing before me in formation, clad in heavy carapace armour a deep matt black colour. They held Hellguns, high energy rifles connecte to power packs situated on the back of each soldier. Glowing red lights illuminated the dark room we stood in. The mens fatigues were a crisp grey. There faces covered with deathly respirators and there eyes covered with Red visors. 
"Sir" rung out from the men followed by a strong salute. 
"We'v got to investigate a spacestation orbiting Khanta-lo a small planet in the Hydra-Nebula. Intel suggests chaos has leaked into the imperial control, so we're being sent in, Bellarus will move to the Comandants office and were to secure the rest of the station. The worst comes to worst the Chaos band named 'The Unforgiven' who are a heavy problem in the system may be there"
"Sir" 
"Move out!" 
I turned around and picked up my helmet, sheathed my blade and slung my boltgun over my shoulder. Before marching the men out of the dark murky briefing room towards the Inquisitors inter-stellar ship. It was a sleak ship, armed with several heavy weapons capable of standing its own in a dogfight. The front hull of the ship had a large imperial eagle. 

The nearby mansion, a large building painted white and floored with marble, decorated with imperial eagles and an attractive script pattern. The front doors opened and out walked Inquisitor Bellarus with a large fur lined cape, trawling behind him was his retinue. He walked to the docking ramp of his ship and stood at the top before nodding at us and continuing into the ship. We turned and marched into the ship, sitting on the seats that lined the rear of the ship. Strapping ourselves into the ship it rumbling into action, the obese engines rattled and blasted out a plume of black smoke before shaking into action. A red light on the ceiling beamed around the room before bleeping several time and flashing to green. 
"Thank the Emperor another succesful take off" exclaimed one of my men before pulling of his helmet and tearing open his ration pack.
We pulled out of the planets atmosphere and moved to our destination. The journey would be perilous. the Hydra nebula was a discreet system, with very little imperial activity bar three or four space stations.








Just thought i would do a quick chapter concerning how Leons life changed since his time on Laresh. Might fill in the past throughout the rest of the story. what you guys think? If you're reading it please just drop a comment and tell me what you think.


Thanks

-ste-


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

nice ste, though i dont think they would joke as much about the emperor now since they are inquitorial stormtroopers and by requirement, very zelous


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 8-1 -Into The Abyss-*


A hiss of air blasted into the hold were we waited eagerly to board the station. A bright white light flashed through the window on the airlock door. Standing at the ready behind the ships metal skeleton, i cocked my boltgun and pushed the butt into my shoulder aiming carefully at the door, as to engage any hostile activity. 

"I am going to secure the Commandant in his office and find out what the fleck is going on here!" Said Bellarus, his voice very formal and a light brassy underton slipped through.
"Sir"

The cogs in the door rolled around and clicked. Bellarus with his blade in one hand and his bolt pistol in the other, a stern authority shrouded him. The air hissed a final time as the compression between our ship and the station. As the door lifted and the station before lay silent. Worry drifted through the ranks.

Bellarus moved off quickly with his two followers. They dissappeared into the darkness, not a care for the eerie atmosphere. The lights flickering on and off , crackling electricity skittered over the ceiling, sparks spitting from broken power cords and water dripped from the ceiling from broken piping. Something wasn't right.

"Pull the Auspex and check for life signs" 
"Aye Sir" I conversed with the Tech Specialist in the team.

We moved gingerly down the corridor, guns raised and spirits high. The scanner picked up nothing. We peered through a doorway into the cafeteria, nothing. no one. Just upturned tables and spilt food. The light was solid in the cafeteria. No mains were broken. We exited the room only to walk into a furious Bellarus.

"He isn't in his office, just broken furniture and a blasphemic shrine. There was a dagger, covered in ooze. Have you men found anything!" Said Bellarus before removing his helmet to reveal a young handsome face, strong features and piercing blue eyes. He had short neat blonde hair.

"No life signs on the main level sir, if i may sir i would like to make a suggestion?" i replied.

"Go Ahead Lieutenant"

"Well sir, i think we could do an efficent scan of the ship if we were to scoure the lower level, thats were the armoury and living qaurters aswell as the ships generators are. If there are heretics aboard then we could overload the ship power cores"

"Good idea, thats why your my lieutenant Leon" Smiled Bellarus before flipping open a small data slate and marking a route to the Sub level. He set off quickly before yelling for us to follow.

Eventually reaching the dirty Blast door. Stained with rust and what looked like puss. A thick white goo dripped down across the door from the top corners and from the crack down the dentre of the doors. 

"What the fleck is this" exclaimed Bellarus before typing in the universal over-ride code for all imperial locks in the sector.

-Incorrect Code Please try again-

He raised his bolt pistol before ringing off a shot at the control panel. Sparks flew and a piece of fragmenting metal richocheted off the wall into a pipe above the door, it fizzled and the door shook before screeching open. The ooze splattered off across the open doorway, before us lay a black stairway, complete darkness. We all flicked on our torches before i set off leading the way down the staircase, boltgun raised and blade drawn. The flourescant light lit up the staircase as we descended into the bowels of hell. A thing trail of blood ran down the steps. As we traversed the stair way, we neared the bottom at which stood another door. A sparking light above the door that said -Sub_Sector_1008-3320 B- the ooze dripped from a crack in the casing and ran out of the keypad next to the door. I applied pressure on the trigger of my gun before releasing it as a faint vibrating sound came from behind the door. Intrigued i shot the keypad and the door flung open. A cloud of green smoke followed by millions of flies. An inch a piece they were gargantuan. Coated in a slimey substance they swarmed at us. 
"Burn Mother Fucker!" yelled the weapons specialist before pushing me aside and lifting his flamer, the corridor turned into a tunnel of incandescent oranges and reds, the flames incinerated the flies, millions of flaming corpses hit the floor. He let off three more bursts of flame before lowering his weapon and flashing the corridor with his torch.
We moved over the wriggling floor, the crunching of flies made me feel ill inside, i had no problem taking lives but insects just got to me. The green mist hung just above the floor. We headed toawrds the sub-section were the three sectors doors were. the lights flashed on and off again. The feeling of horror weighed heavily on our shoulders. A small maintenance cupboard to our left had a light shining from underneath it. 
"Check it out Leon" Commanded Bellarus before pointing his blade at the door. 
I put my hand on the door handle and lifted my gun over it before slowing opening the door and moving in, with a quick sweep left to right i spotted three station guards armed with comabt shotguns hiding behind a barricade formed of pulled over wall rackets and storage units. 
"Are yo.uu... infected.." shook out of one of the mens mouths. 

"What is this!!! You lack in your duties you cowering scum!" Roared Bellarus as he stormed in and placed three shots inbetween there eyes, executing them on the spot. Blood spalttered on the steel wall behind, before there bodies slumped over. A shiver ran down my spine at how ruthless Bellarus was, executions on the spot, i hoped to The Emperor that i would never be suspected of any form of heresy.

"Move the Fleck out!" yelled Bellarus as i scurried from the room and moved into the dividing chamber. Three huge doors stood before us, they had the same rust and gunk as there predecessors. Blood was pooled in the gaps before the gigantic blast doors, these gaps were there to allow the stations anti fire system to create a wall of flame retardant foam. But it was filled with a twelve foot moat of blood and the same green mist that was hanging above the corridor. 
"Set up the breaching charges, these doors aren't gunna open from a simple bolt round" Said Bellarus, he sounded worried as a groaning sound came from the other side of the doors. Shuffling and gargling came from another door. And the noise of the huge flies shook from the vents above and from behind the doors. 

Bellarus stood in confusion and fell down on one knee as to think. We had set up the charges now, just one word and we could continue into the station.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

nice, am i right in thinking that the infected are going to be zombies or zombie like creatures?

but yeah excellent, sorry i didn't reply sooner, i was camping with friends.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> nice, am i right in thinking that the infected are going to be zombies or zombie like creatures?
> 
> but yeah excellent, sorry i didn't reply sooner, i was camping with friends.


can't say


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 8-2*


"3..2..1...Blow the door!" the demolition specialist flicked open the cap and pressed in the red detonator. A torrent of molten steel sprayed into the opposing chamber to the ships reactors, flares of red and yellow blinded us and a loud sizzling sound camefrom within the darkness. 

"Form up and take the ground" i ordered. Moving upto the melted entrance hole i aimed my boltgun down the corridor, a quick sweep confirmed my thoughts, nothing was here. Suddenly something grasped my arm, i turned to face it and hit it with the butt of my gun, a discusting mutation of chaos was holding onto my arm. Its flesh decaying and ooze dripping from it, the muscle tissue was blue an green, maggots writhed underneath the flesh, there wriggling made me sick. 
"ARGGG!" i struck it once, twice, three times before shooting it in the stomach, the bolt blasted out its stomach and all the decaying organs. The maggots left the flesh and began worming towards my foot i stomped down and then thrust my blade into the monsters head. Another sweep smacked my previous thought, they were shuffling towards me from the darkness. i quickly pulled out a small golden necklace gifted to me by the Famous Commisar Lord Haegar, a cross with the imperial eagle across it hung from the bottom. I said a small prayer to the emperor before slipping it away and mumling to myself. The team knelt down and starting shooting accurately at the 'zombies' there already dead flesh simply disintergrated with the intense heat of the hellguns. Gurgles and groans unnerved the men but a fast warning of death from Bellarus stiffened our morale and we continued our hail of death. Blood and gunk alike splattering against the walls, organs falling from gaping holes in there bodies were tearing from there tendents and hitting the floor, intestines dragging along the steel. 
"GRENADE!" 
The HE-L771 bounced off the ground and hit inbetween the horde of monsters, a bright light flashed followed by an intense wall of heat, the shrapnel simply bouncing off our heavy ceramite armour, but the mono-molecular shards of metal shredding the beasts flesh. 
"MOVE UP!" i shouted before i gave a series of hand signals moving the men forward, red laser sights scittered over the faces of the demented spawn of chaos. Continually blasting them until none stood before us. Bellarus ordered the flame team up to incinerate the corpses as to prevent further infection. dead flesh and rotting organs ignited instantly, sizzling muscle dripped from there bones before there turned to dust. 
Bellarus ran through the ember covered piled to the fusion generator. No more enemies remained i thought to myself how few security units were on the station. Water start spraying from the fire unit and the fire alarm started ringing from the flaming cadavres.
-Emergency power activated- all personnel make there way to emergency bays one through to fifteen- crackled from the stations auto-mated intercom system. Bellarus pulled a small device labelled 'V-System'.

"Sir, is that a vortex grenade...." i shook as the words rolled off my lips. 
"Yes Trooper, im placing it in the fusion reactor to began the small blackhole once we have left the ship. The ancient-mecha in this weapon will tear a rip in the warp itself sucking everything it touches into a doomsday hole" Replied Bellarus before laughing insanely and pushing the inginiton button on the timer and sliding the bomb into the fusion core. The ship shook and the emergency light flickered. 

"BACK TO THE SHIP NOW! We don't have long" Roared Bellarus before sprinting back through the dark corridors, into the anti-chamber, through the cafeteria and into the hangar. We followed and strapped into the cruiser, the ship tore from the boarding tube and the huge interstellar engines flared up and tornados of intense blue flame smashed from the thruster, pushing us back towards Bellarus' planet.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

whoa, in my best Worms voice impression: What a nutter!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> whoa, in my best Worms voice impression: What a nutter!


lol, yeah hes mental anyideas for next one


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

werl, if he's that crazy maybe the inquisitor headbutting a ork warboss! Maybe some covert missions: dropping down onto a ork planet to destroy a stompa factory or something, Infiltrating a chaos forge world to destroy some factory or other, recovering a STD in mean STC from a necron tomb world?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lawrence96 said:


> werl, if he's that crazy maybe the inquisitor headbutting a ork warboss! Maybe some covert missions: dropping down onto a ork planet to destroy a stompa factory or something, Infiltrating a chaos forge world to destroy some factory or other, recovering a STD in mean STC from a necron tomb world?


maybes, i was thinking i might drop back 2 years and visit a war with Leon backin the 52nd  maybe explain why the commisar lord gave him the cross


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice read mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Micklez said:


> Nice read mate, keep up the good work


thanks mate, any suggestions


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Well after a brief time away i am back and in need of some menta stimulation for the continuation of my story. Ideas people


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Ste said:


> Well after a brief time away i am back and in need of some menta stimulation for the continuation of my story. Ideas people


Headshot as he walks out of a transport to remove the invincible image of a main character? :grin:
Seriously though I seem to remember talking to you about him leading a small squad behind enemy lines. That was before he got this crazy inquisitor, though he could go with them as well.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Amazing reading, you portray the battle rage and character development very well. Keep going


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Lopspoon said:


> Amazing reading, you portray the battle rage and character development very well. Keep going


thank you  
Im probably going to start writing up the next chapter tonight.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Amazing reading, you portray the battle rage and character development very well. Keep going


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*The Final Chapter -The Eye Of The Storm-* _part 1_

We were En'Route back towards Bellarus planetary home when a distress signal sounded over the inter-ship comms system. 

"This is General Bellum of the Cadian 52nd we have suffered heavy casaulties onboard.....*electrical disturbance* Cha..os.." the transmission ended and i stood up to attention and walked towards Bellarus' chamber when the door slid open and he stodd before me.

"Before you say it Lieutenant, i'll say it for you. We are going to that ship and we will cleanse it. The distress signal may be a trap. Everyone on board must die" exclaimed Bellarus. No sorrow in his voice.

"YES SIR!" Echoed through the ship as my men and i replied. I sat back down and drifted into a nightmarish day dream. 



I was back at the battle for Ak'Tor back with the 52nd. Artillery shelsl screamed as they plummeted down on us, blood and dirt blasting up into the are as squads of men were disintergrated.

"Get into Your trenches and fox holes men! Get the FleckDown!" Yelled Commisar Trate before a shell hit him directly, a flourescent yellow light flared up before his body erupted and flew in all directions. 

The bombardment continued for hours. Continual screams and cries of agony pierced the cracks and booms during the night. Finally the barrage stopped. Silence, alls that crashed down now was the heavy rain of Ak'Tor.

"Ok men, we're gonna get out and move across the field whilst there guns are silenced. Right?" i whispered to my platoon.

"Yes Sergeant" flicked from the mens tongue as they cocked there rifles and readied themselves. 

We got up and began to move over the sludgey battlefield, a mess of mud, gore and shrapnel. The shells had created dangerous terrain, the mud falling seven or eight foot deep at parts. My men were keen eyed enough to notice the Leman Russ barrels sticking up from the mud and other high profile casaulties. 
Suddenly a shimulu rocketed up into the sky lighting up our positions, the noise sounded five times louder in the silence. Then came the nerve racking clank from hostile artillery. The bombardment had begun again.

"MOVE FIND COVER, GET TO GROUND!" i yelled as the platoon hit the mud with force. We continued our journey into enemy territory. Our objective a fortifed enemy bunker that had been struck heavily by vulture gunships. Inside was the commadore of chaos. A renegade commander. He thought he was safe within his fortified tower. 

"Leopard crawl men, lets go. Move your asses! Its only fire" i bellowed as i broke into a quick leopard crawl. The constant explosions rattled my sense but i continued on. My body aching to plunge my blade into the chest of the blasphemic renegades. Make them pay for what they had done. 

Luckily we had made it through the shelling unscathed. The barrage crept towards our friendly lines, causing havoc and destruction. Sadly there was nothing we could do, reaching a natural ditch i got the vox at my side and called in air support at first light. With air support secured we held our ground and camoflauged ourselves. Above us fifteen foot up we could hear the constant foot steps on the defensive wall. The renegades breathing was unnerving as there lungs were filled with some sort of liquid, the choking and coughing made me sick. They spat there pungent saliva over the edge, frequently hitting the ground infront of us, the smell was vile. 

As the sun peeked over the horizon, i could hear the soothing noise of vulture engines rocketting through the grey skies of Ak'Tor. The noise of worried heretics brought laughter to me, they ran to there guns with haste and manned the AA weaponry. Suddenly a bright light shon behind me as the hell fury rockets designed for breaching defences exploded over head. Hundreds of tiny rockets blasted the Plasteel defences to nothing more than weakened bricks, there defences exposed and there guns focusing on the vultures. Nows our chance. I got hte men and we breached the fortress. The inner decorations were dull and reminded me of a historical home back on my home world. The flamer specialist started incinerating the hallways, and we started laying down accurate las-fire into the abyss. Screams rung out as flaming heretics ran at us wielding metal pipes and assorted melee weapons. 
"DIE FOOLS!" screeched one of the blasphemists before i drew my blade across his stomach, tearing through his melting flesh like a knife through butter, his organs spewed across the floor. He looked up before trying to strike me with his weapon, i felled the creep with a shot to the head before ordering the men to fix bayonets and charge into the darkness.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Very intense, though I'm dissapointed no head-shot occurred .


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*The Eye Of The Storm * _Part 2_


My dream was falling deeper and deeper until...

A strong rift of turbulance set in and shook my awake. The rocking of the ship un-nerved me. Metal plating wretching in agony as the vast unknown battered the hull.
I looked around the hold and most of the men had just been woken up themselves, dazed and confused. They were lulled back to sleep by the light noise vibrating from the piping onboard. I myself couldn't drop back off so i un-clipped my armour and un-zipped my internal pocket. Routing around for a few seconds between keys, cigarettes and other miscellaneous item i found what i was looking for. A small polaroid of my wife. Long black hair, porcelain skin and beautiful blue eyes. How i missed her. Alls i wanted was to be re-united with my perfect Larana. 

"I got sights on the 'Emperors Retribution Sir, we will be docking in five minutes" Said hte pilot over the intercom.

"Get your flecking men ready Valentyn" Hissed Bellarus.

"Sir"

"Get your asses up men, ready yourselves. Lets go move" i ordered the blithering pie eyed mess that was my unit.

I slid the picture back were it was safe and clipped my armour back up. I tightened the pipe that connected to the pommel of my power sword. It cracked with energy. I did my safety check over my Boltgun and slung it over shoulder. I walked over to the pressure chamber and awaited whatever waited in the bowels of The Emperors Retribution. My men awake and alert stood behind myself and i waited behind Bellarus. 

Rolling bolts and bars slammed into place as we connected to the ship. Hissing pressure and creaking metal, bleeping of the computer. All the noises of the doors de-pressurising. I drew my blade as the door pushed in its final sequence of events. It rolled open and the sight before me was like nothing i'd ever seen before. The bay before us was riddled with corpses of my previous regiment. Torn in half, impaled, flayed and cannibalised. The floor and walls were painted crimson with the life of Cadians. Armoured plateds cleaved in two like paper. Guns crackling on the floor. Dismembered limbs hung from the ceiling. It was nothing more than a massacre. 

"To the Bridge Men" Yelled Bellarus as he broke into a run down the blood laden corridor. Upon opening the adjacent door a giant of a man crouched over the body of a guardsmen feasted. He stood up and turned around, blood running from his mouth and flesh hanging from his fingertips. His body covered in scars and tattoos. Chaotic runes ran over every inch of skin. Swirling blasphemic symbols. 

"I AM CHAOSS!" He screeched before lunging at Bellarus. The blue sword in his hand flashed and he lunged it into the beasts chest. He laughed as he pulled the blade into himself and in turn dragging Bellarus closer. He drew his pistol and shot a full clip into the monsters torso, blood splattering everywhere. The monster started to throw punchs at Bellarus. Striking him hard in the head he was thrashed. Beaten into the floor. We couldn't get aclear shot without a risk to Bellarus. A earpiercing roar sounded and an intense purple haze engulfed the beast before Bellarus stood to his feet and twisted his blade in the beasts gut. A heart stopping snap of muscle and tendons and a disgusting squelch churned inside the beast before its soul was torn from its body and it fell to the floor. Bellarus removed his helmel and through it aside. Broken and weakenedhe removed his chest plate aswell. 

"What are you waiting for fools lets go." Scowled Bellarus before continuing his journey to the Bridge.

Following our broken leader we encountered several Chaos Space Marines all individuals. They all bore black armour laden with runes. I had lost ftwenty two of my men by the time we reached the huge blast doors outside the bridge. I could hear Bellum and Kane inside, they were still alive.

"Ok, we move in and engage all targets. We have to work as a team Leon. Get your remaining men ready for close qaurter combat" Said Bellarus, beforewiping the sweat of his foreheadas it beaded on his brow.

Iturned and looked at the remaining three men, beaten and slothly. They were weak. But they still held the morale and valor imbued upon them as they entered the service of the inquisition. 

"Men drop yours rifles and draw blades" 

As if the word of the Emperor my men slung there empty rifles aside and drew out there long thin silver blades gifted to them by Bellarus, the blade was slightly curved and it had the words "For Honour And Glory" engraved into it. They were ready for death or whatever awaited us on the otherside of the door. I removed my helmet and unclipped my armour, it was restricting. If death awaited me i would happily embrace it at this point. Alls i wanted now after years of war was to be re-united with Larana.

Bellarus wearing nothing but his cloth pants and a torn shirt was waiting for me now. He was near deaths door like the rest of us. He was weak.

I opened my pocket and kissed the photograph of my wife for good luck. 

"Ready Sir" i acknowledged Bellarus eagerness.

He keyed in the code to the door and as the gears rolled the door open the figure that stood before me was familiar. His face was the same. His armour was different but he was the. The Chaos Marine who slew my mother and wife. Rage bubbled up inside me. He stood over Kane with his Glaive before tightening his bladed gauntlet around the back of his neck and holding him infront of the blade. 

"Valentyn Help us..ARGGGGGG" Yelped Kane as The lord pierced his chest with his sword and flung him aside. The crack of his back as he struck the wall made me sick. Bellarus charged at the lord only to swatted aside like a fly. His weakened body broke instantaniously as the glaive cut him across the chest, he fell and curled up in rithing pain on the floor. Kane was choking on blood as his lungs filled. Bellum lay face down in a pool of blood and his spine was torn out and wrapped around the Lords wrist. Computers whirring and lights flickering, explosions and shakes made me and my men unsteady. 

"DIE!" I roared as my rage exploded and i charged at the beast, limber and agile i dodge his blows before bringing my blade down on his arm. Severing his hand, a black ichor erupted from his veins andspewed onto the floor, he growled before striking me with his fist. I flew across the Bridge and and landed on a damaged computer. The screen flashed red as the words 'Self Destruct?' flared up on the screen. I pushed the key pad 'y' in and the ship began shaking violently. Sparks blasting out of the wiring overhead. 
"Self destruct in T-Minus - 3 minutes" 
My men stood frozen with fear, before snapping out of there daze and charged the bladeless fiend. He laughed as he tore the throats out of each and every one ofmy men, the lay in a pile before him. His face pale and heavily covered in scars. His eyes a venomous green, penetrating my soul. He turned to face the computer were he had 'felled' me. I jolted to his side and swung my sword across the side of ribs, gouging a great hole in his armou, exposing his organs, i thrust violently. Seven, Eight, Nine, Ten, Eleven times i pushed my blade into his vile torso. The ichor splattering all over my face and body, i roared as my volley of uncontrollable blows continued. He moaned and coughed as i struck him a final time. He fell to his knees and keeled over. I turned around to escape on the ships pods. I ran to the door but i was stopped by a sharp pain. The lord had thrown his blade at me. It went straight through my chest, breaking my ribs. I fell down. Turning to my enemy i unclipped my grenade belt and pulled the pin before flinging them a mere three foot out of his reach before struggling to my feet. I stumbled to my feet and got out of the door as a euphoric 'NO' sounded along with the crack of grenades from the Bridge behind me.

"Self Destruct in T-Minus 60 seconds"

I dropped my blade and started walking as fast as i could, blood flowing from my chest, running through my hands and leaving a trail of gorey mess behind me. The bodies of hundreds of guardsmen lined the corridor, there bodies mutilated in un-imaginable ways. 

"Self Destruct in T-Minus 30 seconds"

I fell in and out of consciousness as i stumbled over and hit the doors to the escape by. I unzipped my pocket and pulled out the picture of Larana, i smiled the feeling of happiness was overpowered by in-curable agony. My blood was on the photograph. I lifted it to my lips, the ship shook and cracked as explosions started in the lower decks. I opened the door and then fell into the bay, unconsciousness took over. Blood loss had felled what chaos could not. 

Darkness.........


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Nothing? come on give me your oppinions 

Helpful C&C ALWAYS welcome


-ste-


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the look of this but am writting myself at the moment ill promise to read it later tonight/early tomorow and edit in my thoughts DA


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

dark angel said:


> I like the look of this but am writting myself at the moment ill promise to read it later tonight/early tomorow and edit in my thoughts DA


thank you  tell me what you think when u get round to it then 

-ste


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well i liked it  I cant say i like too read first person but i enjoyed it


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Well i liked it  I cant say i like too read first person but i enjoyed it


good, any pointers for future writings?


----------



## True Dementia (May 26, 2008)

Cool story there ste


----------

